# Need help with Fiance Visa for Chinese Fiance coming to UK



## AshUK (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello all, first post on this website and I'm wondering if anyone can help me!

Firstly, here's the basics. I am English, 23 living in the UK. My fiance is 25, Chinese and living in China. We have been together for 4 years. 

We have recently got engaged with plans for her to come here for the wedding and then to live here permanently. 

The financial requirements can be met via earnings and/or savings of both of us. In this case, we are going to meet them 100% through savings. This requires £62,500 worth of savings to be held for 6+ months in either mine, or her account.

We have this money. She has it, in RMB. It is over the required amount, so that's not an issue. My worry, is how the money needs to be held. I have read the requirements and the type of account she has seems to be fine. It's with the Bank of Beijing. My concern is with the fact the savings are split up between about 3 different types of accounts. They are not all together in one account. Some is in a normal savings account, some is in a low risk account and some is in a slightly higher risk one.

My question: Does the money need to be held ALL TOGETHER in a single account? Or is it okay to have it split up like this?

My second question: Where (website link?) do we actually start the process for the Fiance Visa? She has filled out a visa application but we are unsure if it's for the right kind. When I looked at it, it looked almost the same as the tourist visa one.

If anyone has gone through the process of bringing a Chinese woman to the UK for marriage and permanently to live here, I would appreciate so much if you could talk to me about your experience.


----------



## AshUK (Nov 17, 2015)

/SNIP/

Sorry, but I don't really understand what you're saying. My fiancee just came to the UK on holiday by herself for 12 days last month. We didn't have any issues getting the visa. So I'm not sure where you got the idea that getting a visitor visa is as hard as you explain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I was going to move this to our Britain forum, which is where you'll be more likely to get replies, but I see you already posted there & have had a response

so I'm closing this


----------

